# !!!Help with DW735 Planer Dust Collection!!!



## cFurnitureGuy (Sep 14, 2009)

I took advantage of the new low price on the DW735 planer at Lowes after selling my old old Makita planer! I have read the reviews and it seemed to be the best portable planer for me! Got it home and set it up and ran a couple test pieces through it… i have read in the reviews that this thing THROWS CHIPS and man does it ever!! i only ran a few passes and it completly covered my shop with dust and chips!

So…. i took and old cheap work table that i had in the shop and closed it in with some plywood… added a flexible hose and some 3 inch PVC pipe and a toilet flange to blow the chips inside the cart. I made a door with some scraps i had laying around and added a furnace filter…. alittle spray foam to fill in the cracks and weather strip to seal the door!



Now heres the part i would classify as "I should have known better but ihad to try it







This setup worked great until the filter got clogged up and it started blowing the weather striping out and made a shower of dust and chips! i know i need to get the air out of the cabinet and use the cart as a seperator… but how should i go about it?cheap!


I dont have the space or electrical power to run a dust collector and my tools at the same time! i have a 2.5hp shop vac i could add to the system to suck the air out but not sure if that will work? i know the manual says no to Shop Vacs!!! But it could help keep the seals from blowing out couldnt it? how about an outlet that leads to a trash can and a muslin filter tied top with a drawstring? in that case i would put a solid door on the cabinet and remove the furnace filter…. that setup wouldnt "suck"air out but it would allow air to escape without blowing seals and clogging the filter… wouldnt it?

please help me come up with a cheap, compact, design! thanks


----------



## tooldad (Mar 24, 2008)

Try a cyclone separator on a trash can then run it to your cabinet. Should only be air in the cabinet. Our DC at school is too small to handle all the planer traffic. We used to empty it hourly or even every half hour. Now I have the kids check it at lunch, rarely needs to be dumped so it waits till end of day. Most of time students tell me it really didn't need to be, but they dump it anyway to start fresh. Just have an extra Trash can around.

I have the same planer with a 2hp DC. That planer will air up the bags in the DC and it has to travel about 16 feet of 6 inch pipe before it gets there. If I am only planing a board or two, I often dont' even switch the DC on. I know the power of that planer!


----------



## cFurnitureGuy (Sep 14, 2009)

so your saying reverse the system…. do you think the air would still blow the seals out of the cabinet? but i guess the filter wouldnt clog up as fast!


----------



## oldworld124 (Mar 2, 2008)

Your planer knives will get hot and start getting dull and rough if the chips are not cleared out while running. The shavings will recycle on the drum and start building up inside the planer. This is not good. I also recommend a cyclone if you can afford one. 3 HP minimum but 5 HP recommended for good fine particle collection.


----------



## cFurnitureGuy (Sep 14, 2009)

there is no build up… it ejects the chips in the cabinet really well! there are no chips in the hose or tube when i ran the tests… the problem is the chips blowing out the cabinet and clogs the filter in about 2 mins!


----------



## tooldad (Mar 24, 2008)

I've got an extra separator lid in Arnold. Bought one at the wood show last year, then cleaned out an old store room and found one. Come this way and I'll let it go for $20. Worth a try. If it doesn't work, you can even bring it back and I'll return the $20.

Another thing you could do with the separator if it doesn't work with the filter cabinet is to just let it blow outside via a 10ft hose if your shop is in a garage.


----------



## cFurnitureGuy (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks!!i may take you up on that offer *Tooldad*! 
What size is your separator? is it the large one or the smaller one for the 5 gallon bucket?


----------



## kodiak (Feb 15, 2010)

Tie a pillow case to the toilet flange inside the box and when the pillow case is clogged take it out and empty it, give it a good shake ( easier then cleaning the furnace filter ) should last longer than two minutes and it's cheap


----------



## tooldad (Mar 24, 2008)

It is the larger one.


----------



## cFurnitureGuy (Sep 14, 2009)

PM sent Tooldad!


----------



## RedShirt013 (May 17, 2008)

I've heard that due to the amount of air DW735 expels, a cyclone lid on a garbage can will create a lot of positive pressure inside the garbage can and pop the cyclone lid off. Haven't tried it myself however.

Why not add a board a few inches away from your filter, a leave only some room for air to flow past that board near to top of the cabinet? And at where the hose enter the cab, add an elbow to direct the air flow downwards. Kind of like a cyclone, only less effective. But planer chips are largest compare to other sawdust, so they are easy to fall out of the airstream.


----------



## ArcticTroy (Jan 5, 2010)

I had one of those before and never had an issue using a shop-vac. Just a pain to keep the filter clean, until I got the Oneida mini-cyclone. It's dry here and I would often get static shocked pretty good though.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

This is an easier method of disposing of the chips:

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/15116


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

This is an easier method of disposing of the chips:

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/15116


----------



## cFurnitureGuy (Sep 14, 2009)

thanks everyone for the input…. i think i may steal the method Lew posted! and just use the cabinet as storage, because i need storage bad!!
if that fails for me i will try the separator lid on trash can and back into the cabinet!


----------



## JerrySats (Jul 7, 2008)

Justin 
You could use Lew's idea , if you didn't want to go the cloth cover route get yourself a metal trash can and just cut a hold in the lid to put the flange in it . The blower on that 735 is strong enough to inflate the cloth dust bag on my DC with out the DC running .


----------



## cFurnitureGuy (Sep 14, 2009)

So over the weekend my fiance sewed up a cover for a trash can just like Lew's (Thanks Lew







Just took some muslin and a drawstring and attached a 4" hose connector! it seems to work pretty well. i there is still a fine dust that blows through the muslin but that is to be expected, since its not real filter material. i wear a respirator anyways when i am planing… the main goal was to control the blizzard of chips!

so i guess for now i am going to use the cabinet base for storage… i could always use more storage!


----------



## bul1seye (Jan 8, 2010)

I have the same planer and use a cyclone seperator from Oneida Air Systems with a small shop vac. you can buy just the separator and mount it to a large container. Turn on the shop vac before you turn on the planer. This is not the cheapest alternative but I believe a good one. Just don't let the container fill all the way up and I believe you would be very happy with this setup. It's what I use and I am very happy with it, if you don't let the container fill up very far you won't get hardly anything in the shop vac. Hope this helps.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Four words. Dust Collector, pre separator.

The HF 2HP DC is cheap, throw a 1 micron bag or a cartridge filter on it, build a Thien cyclone for it and be done with it…


----------



## cFurnitureGuy (Sep 14, 2009)

i would have done the Dust Collector/Separator and been done with it… but like i said in my eariler posts i cannot run a DC in my shop at the same time as other machines. I dont have the power and cant make changes to my service so i am stuck running only one tool at a time…. makes thing difficult sometimes but i have to deal a non mechanical solution!


----------



## bul1seye (Jan 8, 2010)

I have a very old service and run the 2hp shop vac connected to the seperator and the planer from one heavy duty extension cord and a 20 amp fuse with no issues.


----------

